# The Bach Cantatas Website



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

a women posted this on google+. if one is interested. has links to other sites

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/index.htm


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a wonderful website for Bach enthusiasts.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> It's a wonderful website for Bach enthusiasts.


did you notice the "Links to other sites" Huge!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ldiat said:


> did you notice the "Links to other sites" Huge!


Yes, it's a treasure trove. I've been very familiar with the website for years now; many of the recording reviews there are from the Bulldog.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've been visiting the site for years. I often access it on Sundays, those days I generally reserve for listening to the Cantatas. For me that's a sacred experience.

I'm glad to posted the link for those as yet unfamiliar with the site.


----------

